# ايها المسيحي المخلص لاتمنع نفسك من التفكير للحظة



## الوعد (22 يوليو 2011)

اذا كانت التوبة من اجل الخلاص من العقوبة 
الا يعتبر الاعتراف بالذنب امام اب الاعتراف عقوبة بحد ذاته 
خاصة ان اكثر مايخاف منه المذنب افتضاح امره 
وخاصة اذا كانت الفضيحةامام رجل صالح كاب الاعتراف 
واذا كان المذنب يحرص كل الحرص على عدم الفضيحة
فكيف نطلب منه ان بفضح نفسه بنفسه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يوليو 2011)

*أخى أب الإعتراف ليس مجرد مستمع فقط بل هو مثل الطبيب الماهر يسمع من الشخص وبعطيه مايناسب علاج مرضه الروحى .*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يوليو 2011)

لا يوجد صلة بين الاعتراف بالخطايا للاب الكاهن ولكن الاب الكاهن هو عبارة عن شخص روحى يعرف طرق محاربة الخطايا التى توجد فى الانسان ويرشد الانسان على على محاربة الخطيئة من خلال الكتاب المقدس أى بمعنى هو لايغفر الخطايا بل يرشدك كيف تقود نفسك الى عدم الخطايا دون الرجوع الى الذنوب مرة آخرى
 اعترف عاخان بن كرمه بخطيئته "فقال يشوع لعخان يا ابني اعط الان مجدا للرب اله اسرائيل واعترف له واخبرني الان ماذا عملت لا تخف عني فاجاب عخان يشوع وقال حقا اني قد اخطات الى الرب اله اسرائيل وصنعت كذا وكذا". اعتراف شاول الملك لصموئيل النبي قائلا "اخطات لاني تعديت قول الرب وكلامك لاني خفت من الشعب وسمعت لصوتهم والان فاغفر خطيتي وارجع معي فاسجد للرب.... قد اخطات والان فاكرمني امام شيوخ شعبي وامام اسرائيل وارجع معي فاسجد للرب الهك فرجع صموئيل وراء شاول وسجد شاول للرب" (1صم15: 24-31) وكان لصموئيل سلطان الحل من الخطايا. 
اعتراف داود النبي والملك لناثان النبي واعطي داود الحل من الخطيه "فقال داود لناثان قد اخطات الى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت" (2صم12: 13و15) فمنذ العهد القديم نجد ان الكاهن هو الشخص الوحيد الذي سلطان مغفرة الخطايا "لان شفتي الكاهن تحفظان معرفة ومن فمه يطلبون الشريعة لانه رسول رب الجنود" (ملا2: 7). في الصلوات كانوا الانبياء يعترفوا للرب بخطيتهم فداود اعترف قائلا "اعترف لك بخطيتي ولا اكتم اثمي قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي وانت رفعت اثام خطيتي" (مز32: 5) وفي المزمور (51) قال "ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك حسب كثرة رافتك امح معاصي اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي ومن خطيتي طهرني لاني عارف بمعاصي وخطيتي امامي دائما اليك وحدك اخطات والشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك وتغلب في قضائك هانذا بالاثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بي امي... استر وجهك عن خطاياي وامح كل اثامي" ودانيال في صلواته "وبينما انا اتكلم واصلي واعترف بخطيتي وخطية شعبي اسرائيل واطرح تضرعي امام الرب الهي عن جبل قدس الهي" (دانيال بالتتمة 9: 20) وايضا "وصليت الى الرب الهي واعترفت وقلت ايها الرب الاله العظيم المهوب حافظ العهد والرحمة لمحبيه وحافظي وصاياه اخطانا واثمنا وعملنا الشر وتمردنا وحدنا عن وصاياك وعن احكامك" (دا 9:4 ). صلاه عزرا: "فلما صلى عزرا واعترف وهو باك وساقط امام بيت الله اجتمع اليه من اسرائيل جماعة كثيرة جدا من الرجال والنساء والاولاد لان الشعب بكى بكاء عظيما... فاعترفوا الان للرب اله ابائكم واعملوا مرضاته وانفصلوا عن شعوب الارض وعن النساء الغريبة" (عز10: 1-11). St-Takla.org Divider * سر الاعتراف في العهد الجديد تسليم سلطان الحل والمغفره للتلاميذ والرسل جلي وواضح في العهد الجديد وقال الرب لبطرس الرسول "انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها واعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماوات وكل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السماوات" (مت 16: 19). وكرر الرب هذا الوعد للتلاميذ "الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت18: 18). وكرر الرب الوعد ايضا بعد قيامته " ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له ومن امسكتم خطاياه امسكت" (يو20: 21-23). كان كل الذين يؤمنون بالكلمة كانوا يعترفون بخطاياهم للرسل وليوحنا المعمدان "واعتمدوا منه في الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم" (مت3: 6) وايضا "وكان كثيرون من الذين امنوا ياتون مقرين ومخبرين بافعالهم و كان كثيرون من الذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب ويحرقونها امام الجميع وحسبوا اثمانها فوجدوها خمسين الفا من الفضة هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنمو وتقوى بشدة" (اع19:18). وصيه يعقوب الرسول بالاعتراف بالزلات وقال "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات وصلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها" (يع5: 16) ويوحنا الانجيلي قال"ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم" (يوحنا الأولى 1: 9). تسليم السر ليس فقط للحل بل ايضا للربط في الخطية الي الابد وهكذا ربط القديس بطرس الرسول سيمون الساحر وايضا حله من خطيته عندما اعترف بذنبه اليه "فقال له بطرس لتكن فضتك معك للهلاك لانك ظننت ان تقتني موهبة الله بدراهم ليس لك نصيب ولا قرعة في هذا الامر لان قلبك ليس مستقيما امام الله فتب من شرك هذا واطلب الى الله عسى ان يغفر لك فكر قلبك لاني اراك في مرارة المر ورباط الظلم فاجاب سيمون وقال اطلبا انتما الى الرب من اجلي لكي لا ياتي علي شيء مما ذكرتما" (اع 8:21-23). ربط القديس بولس الرسول الزاني الذي في مدينة كورنثوس وعند احساسه بالحسره والاسي غفر له خطيته حتي لايفقد الامل في التوبه ودعا الاخوة ان يقبلوه معهم في شركتهم مرة اخري وقد ذكر الرسول بولس ذلك في رسالته الثانية الي اهل كورنثوس (2: 5) "لكن ان كان احد قد احزن فانه لم يحزني بل احزن جميعكم بعض الحزن لكي لا اثقل مثل هذا يكفيه هذا القصاص الذي من الاكثرين حتى تكونوا بالعكس تسامحونه بالحري وتعزونه لئلا يبتلع مثل هذا من الحزن المفرط لذلك اطلب ان تمكنوا له المحبة لاني لهذا كتبت لكي اعرف تزكيتكم هل انتم طائعون في كل شيء والذي تسامحونه بشيء فانا ايضا لاني انا ما سامحت به ان كنت قد سامحت بشيء فمن اجلكم بحضرة المسيح لئلا يطمع فينا الشيطان لاننا لا نجهل افكاره" لذا فان هذا السر قد اعطاه الرب الي الكهنه وهذا السر الدائم يظل لمغفرة الخطايا "واما هذا فمن اجل انه يبقى الى الابد له كهنوت لا يزول فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلص ايضا الى التمام الذين يتقدمون به الى الله اذ هو حي في كل حين ليشفع فيهم" (عب7:25) فلا نخف اذا عندما نسقط في خطيه ما فالرب هو الذي يكمل ضعفنا ويعيننا الي ان نصل الي الكمال والقداسه به "يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وان اخطا احد فلنا شفيع عند الاب يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايض" (1يو2:1). هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. * الاعتراف: يقول الكتاب المقدس: "امتحنوا كل شئ تمسكوا بالحسن" (1 تس 5: 21). ولذلك فإنك كشاب مسيحي محب لله وغيور على كنيسته ينبغي عليك أن تتأكد من كل فكر أو رأي يقدم لك بأن تقرأ وتبحث، تسأل وتناقش من أجل أن تبني حياتك على الإيمان المستقيم. وحينما تؤسس حياتك على صخر الإيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح، وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس العظيم، وتعود إلى كتابات الآباء الأولين فإنك ستشعر حتما بالثقة والطمأنينة والفخر حينما ترى كنيستك وهي تعيش الإيمان المسلم من الرب ذاته للرسل الأطهار. وليكن هدفنا من التعلم أن نمارس ما نتعلمه في حياتنا لكي نستفيد بكل حسن من أجل نمو حياتنا في الإيمان، وانتصارنا على الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس، متطلعين إلى الحياة الأبدية حينما نحيا في حضرة إلهنا، نتمتع به ونتذوق حلاوته. وفي هذه الكلمات نجيب على سؤال هام هو: "تمارس الكنيسة سر الاعتراف، فهل توجد أدلة كتابية وتاريخية وآبائية تدل على ضرورة أن يكون الاعتراف أمام الكاهن؟ وهل الاعتراف لله غير كافياً". وللإجابة على هذا السؤال ينبغي أن نعلم حقيقتين هامتين أولهما: أن الوحيد القادر على غفران الخطايا هو الله عن طريق دم المسيح المسفوك على عود الصليب. والثانية: عن حياتنا المسيحية، فكل مسيحي هو عضو في جسد المسيح الحي الذي هو كنيسته المجيدة، ورأس هذا الجسد هو المسيح له كل المجد (أف 1: 22). ومن أجل بنيان هذا الجسد أعطى الله المواهب الروحية المتكاملة فقد "أعطي البعض أن يكونوا رسلا والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح" (اف 4: 11 , 12). ولذلك ينبغي عليك أن لا تحزن إذا وجدت نفسك بحاجة إلى آخر لكي يعمل معك ومن أجلك فبالتأكيد أن الله أعطاك موهبة روحية ولكنه لم يعطك كل المواهب والوظائف اللازمة لتسير في طريق الكمال. واعلم أيضاً أنك حينما تخطئ فإنك لا تسئ إلى نفسك فقط وإنما تسئ أيضاً إلى الجسد الذي تنتمي إليه (الكنيسة) , كما أنك تسئ أيضاً إلى الله القدوس البار.ولذا فإن الإنسان حينما يخطئ يطالب بأن يندم على خطيئته ويكرهها، ثم يقر بها أمام الكنيسة وحينها يقوم الله بغفران هذه الخطايا. وهذا ما فهمه المسيحيين الأوائل، وهذا ما نراه في سفر الأعمال حينما يقول: "وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أع 19: 18). وقد أعطيت الكنيسة ممثلة في الرسل ومن خلفهم من الأساقفة (اع 20: 28) هذا السلطان من الرب يسوع حينما قال: "كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السموات" (مت 16: 19). وقال أيضاً في سلطة الكنيسة: "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار، الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء" (مت 18: 17، 18). وبعد قيامته قال لتلاميذه بعدما نفخ في وجوههم : "اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر لهن ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 20: 22، 23).ولكن، قد يقول قائل أن هذا سلطان عام للجميع وليس للرسل والكهنة فقط فأنا أستطيع أن أحل وأربط كالرسل تماماً!! وللإجابة نقول لا فإن الخطاب الموجه في الآيات السابقة كان موجها لقادة الكنيسة ممثلة في الرسل، كما أن أهل كورنثوس لم يستطيعوا ممارسة هذا السلطان إلا حينما مارسه الرسول بولس مع زاني كورنثوس الشهير (1كو 5: 1- 5). ولا تنسى أن مواهب الروح قد قسمت على الجميع وكما يقول الرسول "فإني أقول بالنعمة المعطاة لي لكل من هو بينكم أن لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي آن يرتئي بل يرتئي إلى التعقل كما قسم الله لكل واحد مقدارا من الإيمان" (رو 12: 3). وهذا ما فهمه جميع الآباء في القرون الأولى ومارسوه بكل قوة وتكلموا عنه وكتبوه في كتاباتهم التي مازالت باقية حتى اليوم ولا يستطيع أحد التشكيك فيها، ولا أظن أن شخصاً منصفاً محبا لله ومهتماً بخلاص نفسه ينكر آيات الكتاب وتفاسيرها ومن مارسوها ليقدم بدعة لا سند لها من الكتاب أو التاريخ أو أقوال الآباء.وهل يستطيع أحد أن بخرج لنا آية من العهد الجديد تقول: لا تعترفوا على يد الكهنة ؟!! ولن نورد اليوم أقوال الرسل أو شهادة آباء الكنيسة من الأجيال المختلفة أو شهادة التاريخ أو الكتب الطقسية والتي تحتوي على الكثير عن الاعتراف على يد الكهنة - ويمكن الرجوع إليها في العديد من الكتب والمراجع المتوفرة بمكتبات الكنيسة- ولكننا سنتحدث عن شهادة المحتجين (البروتستانت) أنفسهم لسر الاعتراف. 1. مارتن لوثر (1483 – 1546م): (ألماني، وهو قائد حركة الاحتجاج protests - ويسميها المحتجون بحركة الإصلاح - حينما احتج على بابا روما ليو العاشر سنة 1517 بسبب صكوك الغفران ). هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. يقول في كتاب تعليم الدين المسيحي المختصر (ويعتبر من أهم كتاباته وهو عن طريق السؤال والجواب) في الفصل الخامس عن الاعتراف: عنوان: ماذا يجب أن يُعلَم الشخص المبتدئ عن الاعتراف؟ سؤال: ما هو الاعتراف؟ الإجابة: للاعتراف جزءان أولهما أن يقر الشخص بخطاياه وثانيهما أن يتلقى المعترف الحل من المعرف confessor (الشخص الذي يتلقى الاعتراف) كما من الله نفسه بدون شك في ذلك وباعتقاد راسخ أن الله قد غفر خطاياه من خلال المعرف. سؤال: ما هي الخطايا التي يجب أن يعترف بها الناس؟ الإجابة: حينما نتحدث مع الله يجب أن نذكر مع الشعور بالخزي والذنب جميع خطايانا، حتى التي لا نعلم عنها شيئاً تماماً كما نفعل في "يا أبانا"،ولكن حينما نجلس مع المعرف (أب الاعتراف) نذكر الخطايا التي فعلناها بإرادتنا والتي نشعر بها في قلوبنا. Luther's Little Instruction Book, (The Small Catechism of Martin Luther), V, Translated To English by Robert E. Smith May 22, 1994. Electronic Edition. ويقول لوثر أيضا: " إني أعتبر الاعتراف الشخصي شيئاً ثمينا جداً ونافعاً للصحة الروحية، آه. في الحقيقة من المؤلم جداً لكل المسيحيين إذا لم يكن هناك اعتراف خاص ويجب أن يشكروا الله بكل قلوبهم أن الاعتراف مسموح ومتاح لهم" (تاريخ الكنيسة، الدكتور القس جون لوريمر، ترجمة عزرا مرجان، الجزء الرابع، دار الثقافة، 1990، صفحة 136) ويقول أيضاً: " من الممكن أن يكون للتوبة صفة سر من الأسرار المقدسة لكنني أبكي على انتهاك الكنيسة (المقصود الكنيسة الكاثوليكية حينما باعت مغفرة الخطايا بصكوك للغفران، وأفشت بعض أسرار المعترفين ) لهذا السر (لاحظ إقراره بأن التوبة سر)" (المرجع السابق صفحة 124، 125). 2.جون كلفن (1509 –1564م): (من مواليد فرنسا، عاش في سويسرا، وقاد هناك أحد تيارات الاحتجاج) يقول عن الأسرار: بماذا نعرف أننا أعضاء في جسد المسيح؟ بالاعتراف جهاراً بالإيمان والحياة المستقيمة والشركة في الأسرار المقدسة التي توحدنا في معرفة الله والمسيح. يقول أيضاً: " يكون الاعتراف خاصاً لله وحده، أو لرعاة الكنيسة اختياريا بهدف الراحة والشعور بتأنيب الضمير، أو عاماً أمام الكنيسة كلها" (المرجع السابق، الكتاب الثالث، فقرة 48) 3. وفي مقال عن العقيدة البروتستانتية: "وهذا أيضاً (كان يتحدث في الفقرة السابقة عن سر المعمودية) حقيقي بالنسبة للاعتراف والغفران، والتي نحفظها كوسيلة فعالة للراحة حسب الإنجيل ولمغفرة الخطايا والتي لا يجب أن يمارسها إلا المؤمنين". ولدينا العشرات من كتابات البروتستانت وقوانينهم التي تستحسن سر الاعتراف وتوافق على الاعتراف السري على يد الراعي بشرط عدم إفشاء أسرار المعترفين أو استغلالها أو أن تكون في مقابل مادي.(وكنيستنا الأرثوذكسية تعلم بعدم إفشاء أسرار المعترفين أو استغلالها). 


بعض الاشياء مقتبسة لكى يعرف السائل الاجابة .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يوليو 2011)

*الاعتراف يشمل أربعة عناصر ، يجب أن تتم : 

1-الاعتراف على الله نفسه :        

كما يقول داود النبى للرب فى المزمور الخمسين ، مزمور التوبة " لك وحدك أخطأت ، و الشر قدامك صنعت " ( مز 50 )  و فى هذا الاعتراف تطلب من الله المغفرة ، كما نقول فى الصلاة " اغفر لنا خطايانا ، كما نغفر نحن أيضاً لمن أخطأ إلينا "  و تطلب من الله أن يرفع غضبه عنك الذى تستحقه بسبب خطاياك ، كما نقول فى المزمور " يا رب لا تبكتنى بغضبك ، و لا تؤدبنى بسخطك  ارحمنى يا رب فإنى ضعيف " ( مز 6 )    

* * *

2-وكما نعترف على الله ، نعترف على أب الاعتراف أيضاَ : 

تعترف عليه كوكيل للسرائر الإلهية ( 1كو4 : 1 ) 0 و كرسول من الله إليك "ملا2 : 7 ) 0 و تعترف عليه لكى يمنحك من الله المغفرة و الحل ( يو 20 : 22 ، 23 ) ( مت 18 : 18 ) 0 و أيضاَ لكى يسمح لك بالتناول ، حتى يمكنك أن تتناول باستحقاق ( 1كو11 : 27 ) 0 و ايضاً من أجل الإرشاد الروحى ، ليشرح لك ما يجب أن تفعله و تعترف على الأب الكاهن أيضاً لسبب عملى  و هو أن الإنسان كثيراً ما يخجل و هو يذكر خطاياه أمام شخص روحى ، و أمام الكهنوت بالذات  و هذا الخجل يساعده على عدم ارتكاب الخطية فى المستقبل  و هكذا الخطية فى المستقبل  و هكذا قال الكتاب " إعترفوا بعضكم على بعض بالزلات " ( يع 5 : 16 )  أى بشر على بشر  

* * *

3-تعترف على من أخطأت إليه بكل ما أسأت به إليه : 

وذلك لكى تزيل من قبله أى غضب ، أو حزن بسبب إساءتك إليه ، حتى يمكنك أن تتناول بقلب صاف من نحو الكل  و هذا ما علم به الرب فى العظة على الجبل ، إذ قال " فإن قدمت قربانك على المذبح ، و هناك تذكرت أن لأخيك " ( مت 5 : 23 ، 24 )  

و هكذا لو وجدت فى كل إساءة إلى الغير ستذهب إليه و تصالحه ، و تعتذر إليه معترفاً بخطئك من نحوه  فبلاشك سيقودك هذا إلى الاحتراس من معاملة الغير ، و البعد أن الإساءة ، حتى لا تضطر إلى الإعتذار عنها  

* * *

4-هناك اعتراف آخر ، قد يكون هو الأول فى الترتيب الزمنى ، و هو أن تعترف بينك و بين نفسك أنك قد أخطأت  

ذلك أنه إن لم تكن معترفاً فى داخل قلبك و فكرك أنك قد أخطأت ، سوف لا تعترف طبعاً أمام الله بخطأ لا ترى أنك قد وقعت فيه  و أيضاً سوف لا تعترف أمام الكاهن بأنك قد أخطأت  و لن تذهب إلى أخيك و تصالحه ، مادمت غير مقتنع فى داخلك بأنك قد أخطأت إليه  

إذا الإعتراف بالخطأ أو الخطية ، يبدأ داخل الإنسان أولاً ، بإحساس داخلى أنه قد أخطأ ، و باقتناع فكرى بواقع الخطأ و تفاصيله ، و بضرورة الإعتراف به للحصول على المغفرة ، و للوصول إلى المصالحة مع الله و الناس  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يوليو 2011)

معنى أن تقول أنك ترفض أن تفضح نفسك أمام أب الإعتراف ، هو أن الذات مسيطرة عليك ، وأن توبتك غير حقيقية أو غير كاملة

فالتوبة لا تجتمع مع الكبرياء وتعظيم الذات ، فى قلب واحد

وإن تشفق على نفسك من الإعتراف بخطئك أمام شخص إئتمنه الله ، وهو من : [وكلاء أسرار الله] (حيث أسرار فى اليونانية هى مستيريون) ، فإن تشفق على نفسك من هذا الأمر الذى جعله الله فى يد أمينة ، فكيف لا تخشى من الفضيحة العلنية أمام الجميع يوم الدينونة

إن كنت تشفق على نفسك ، فإنقذها من الفضيحة الأبدية

[من وجد نفسه أضاعها ، ومن أهلكها من أجلى يجدها]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يوليو 2011)

نحن نجيب كما لو كان صاحب الشبهة مسيحياً

فإن لم يكن كذلك ، فقد تعرَّف على طريقة تفكيرنا ، مما سيكون له الفائدة له

فالمعرفة بالشيئ أفضل من الجهل به


----------



## Critic (23 يوليو 2011)

لو كنت دارس او قارئ علم نفس كنت هتعرف ان التنفيش عن الامور المكبوتة هو حل لمشاكل نسية عديدة
و هذا ما يفعله بالفعل المريض فى عيادة اى طبيب نفسى ...يفصح عما بداخله و عن مكنوناته التى لم يخبرها لاحد !
فهذا ليس عقاب و لا فضيحة بل علاج و ستر على الخطايا المفضوح بها الانسان امام الله بطرحها فىبحر النسيان ...اذا اخدنا فى الاعتبار ان الكاهن وكيل سرائر الله و له سلطان الحل و الربط لتميم نوال الغفران ....


----------



## الوعد (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المرور الجميل 
في الحقيقة انتم اردتم ان تبرير الاعتراف فانزلتم التائب الى منزلة المريض النفسي 
وهاذا لايجوز التائب بعد توبته يصبح كلملاك ولايجب علينا فضحه او وصفه بالمريض النفسي 
لاننا كلنا خطائين


----------



## Critic (23 يوليو 2011)

> في الحقيقة انتم اردتم ان تبرير الاعتراف فانزلتم التائب الى منزلة المريض النفسي
> وهاذا لايجوز التائب بعد توبته يصبح كلملاك ولايجب علينا فضحه او وصفه بالمريض النفسي


لم نصفه بل شبهناه وشتان
ثم ان كلامك غير مرتب و تتقول علي, و كأنك لم تقرأ مداخلتى !
ارجو ان تعيد قرائة المداخلة جيدا لتفهم مقصدى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يوليو 2011)

الوعد قال:


> شكرا على المرور الجميل
> في الحقيقة انتم اردتم ان تبرير الاعتراف فانزلتم التائب الى منزلة المريض النفسي
> وهاذا لايجوز* التائب بعد توبته يصبح كلملاك *ولايجب علينا فضحه او وصفه بالمريض النفسي
> لاننا كلنا خطائين



بالإضافة لرد أخى الحبيب

فحتى هذا التشبيه ، لم يكن لحالته بعد التوبة الكاملة ، بل قبلها

التائب - بعد توبته كما قلت أنت - يصبح كالملاك 

وحتى فى كلامك ، فإنك تستخدم التشبيه بمعنى تقريبى طبعاً ، فالإنسان التائب لم يتحول فعلياً لملاك ، وإنما تشبيهياً فقط

وبسب أن هذا صحيح

لذلك لا نقتل طالب التوبة ، مثلما حدث عندكم ، بل نقف بجواره ونساعده ، بالصلاة من أجله ، حتى يتعافى

ففى ذلك نحن متفقون


----------



## الوعد (26 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي مكرم زكى شنوده
انا فهمت جوابك جيدا 
انت تهربت من اتهامكم للتائب بالمريض النفسي لتوجه الينا تهمة قتل التائب 
نحن لانقتل التائب حتى يقوم هو بطلب العقوبة وهي حرية شخصية بنظري وتكون العقوبة في حالت الزنا حصرا ولاكن حتى في هذه الحالة والحالات المشابهة يمكنه ستر نفسه وطلب المغفرة من الله ولااحد يجبره على العقوبة اما انتم فتصفون التائب بالمريض النفسي وتجبرونه على الاعتراف بذنبه حتى يغفر له 
علما ان اكبر عقوبة يتعرض لها المجرم هي لحظات اعترافه بذنبه امام القاضي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2011)

الوعد قال:


> عزيزي مكرم زكى شنوده
> انا فهمت جوابك جيدا
> انت تهربت من اتهامكم للتائب بالمريض النفسي لتوجه الينا تهمة قتل التائب
> نحن لانقتل التائب حتى يقوم هو بطلب العقوبة وهي حرية شخصية بنظري وتكون العقوبة في حالت الزنا حصرا ولاكن حتى في هذه الحالة والحالات المشابهة يمكنه ستر نفسه وطلب المغفرة من الله ولااحد يجبره على العقوبة اما انتم فتصفون التائب بالمريض النفسي وتجبرونه على الاعتراف بذنبه حتى يغفر له
> علما ان اكبر عقوبة يتعرض لها المجرم هي لحظات اعترافه بذنبه امام القاضي



++++++++++++++++++++++

فى رأس السؤال الأصلى لهذه الشبهة ، يطالبنا صاحبها ببديهية نعيشها كل لحظة ، وهى تشغيل عقولنا

فليت سيادتك تفعلها 

فهل فى كل كلامى إتهام للتائب !! فكر شوية !!

أم أننا إستخدمنا مجرد تشبيه ، وليس للذى تاب فعلاً ، بل للخاطئ الذى يريد العلاج من الخطية

أى لطالب التوبة ، فكر شوية لو سمحت ، فليس فى التفكير ولا السؤال ما يسيئك

أما أن تقول أن الذى يأتيه طالباً مساعدته فى التوبة ، بأنه هو الجانى على نفسه وأنه هو الذى طلب قتل نفسه ، فذلك أمر أغرب من ألف ليلة وليلة

فيبدو أن العقل قد تحوَّل فعلاً إلى زائدة دودية


----------



## الوعد (26 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي انتم لاتشبهون التائب بالمريض النفسي فحسب لاكن تعاملوه كما لوكان مريضا نفسيا 
ولاكن حتى المريض النفسي لايطلب منه الاعتراف باخطائه لان الطبيب يحاول كشفها بدون ان يشعر المريض لما تعلمه من الم قد يصيب المريض من جراء الكشف عيوب نفسه 
اما في حالة اب الاعتراف فهو يطلب من التائب الاعتراف بذنبه بصراحة دون ان يلتفت الى ماقد يصيب المذنب من عقد نفسية جراء ذلك 

وجوابا على دهشتك من شخص يطلب الموت فانا عن نفسي اتمنا ان يقام على حد الزنا اذا ارتكبت هذه المعصية لما اعرفه من نعيم ينتظرني بعد الموت مع ان الله يقبل توبتي بدون ان اعرض نفسي للموت 

ولاكن اذا اردت الاقتناع اكثر لاتنظر الي بل انظر الى الاف الشهداء المسلمين الذين يقدمون ارواحهم رخيصة في طلبا للجنة 
في زماننا هذا طبعا لا في قصص الف ليلة وليلة


----------



## الوعد (26 يوليو 2011)

> فى رأس السؤال الأصلى لهذه الشبهة ، يطالبنا صاحبها ببديهية نعيشها كل لحظة ، وهى تشغيل عقولنا
> 
> فليت سيادتك تفعلها
> 
> ...


 









عزيزي انتم لاتشبهون التائب بالمريض النفسي فحسب لاكن تعاملوه كما لوكان مريضا نفسيا 
ولاكن حتى المريض النفسي لايطلب منه الاعتراف باخطائه لان الطبيب يحاول كشفها بدون ان يشعر المريض لما تعلمه من الم قد يصيب المريض من جراء الكشف عيوب نفسه 
اما في حالة اب الاعتراف فهو يطلب من التائب الاعتراف بذنبه بصراحة دون ان يلتفت الى ماقد يصيب المذنب من عقد نفسية جراء ذلك 

وجوابا على دهشتك من شخص يطلب الموت فانا عن نفسي اتمنا ان يقام على حد الزنا اذا ارتكبت هذه المعصية لما اعرفه من نعيم ينتظرني بعد الموت مع ان الله يقبل توبتي بدون ان اعرض نفسي للموت 

ولاكن اذا اردت الاقتناع اكثر لاتنظر الي بل انظر الى الاف الشهداء المسلمين الذين يقدمون ارواحهم رخيصة في طلبا للجنة 
في زماننا هذا طبعا لا في قصص الف ليلة وليلة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2011)

*



			عزيزي انتم لاتشبهون التائب بالمريض النفسي فحسب لاكن تعاملوه كما لوكان مريضا نفسيا 
ولاكن حتى المريض النفسي لايطلب منه الاعتراف باخطائه لان الطبيب يحاول كشفها بدون ان يشعر المريض لما تعلمه من الم قد يصيب المريض من جراء الكشف عيوب نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معلوماتك عن الطب النفسى غير صحيحة بالمرة وإلا لماذا كان أحد أركان العلاج الرئيسية هى الجلسات التى كل مايفعله الطبيب خلالها هو سمعة للمريض وهو يحكى عن متاعبة وحياته ليحللها ويكشف عن الجوانب المدفونه والظاهرة التى تكون اساسا لمرض نفسى معين بمجرد معرفته تكون قد انتهت مرحلة التشخيص لتبدأمرحلة أخرى ألا وهى مرحلة العلاج .

هذه المراحل ذاتها يمر بها سر الإعتراف مع فارق أن المريض يحصل على غفران لخطاياة فى لحظة الإعتراف من الله معلنا على لسان الكاهن ليبدأ الجزء المكمل وهو الجزء الوقائى الإرشادى والذى خلاله يحلل الكاهن بإرشاد من الروح القدس خطايا المعترف ليعطيه الإرشاد الروحى (مايقابل الدواء والإرشاد النفسى) لتجنب الوقوع فى الخطايا مستقبلا (وهو العلاج للجزء السلبى) وإعطاء نصائح للتقدم بالحياة الروحية لمراحل أسمى (الجزء الإيجابى).
*


----------



## الوعد (27 يوليو 2011)

> *معلوماتك عن الطب النفسى غير صحيحة بالمرة وإلا لماذا كان أحد أركان العلاج الرئيسية هى الجلسات التى كل مايفعله الطبيب خلالها هو سمعة للمريض وهو يحكى عن متاعبة وحياته ليحللها ويكشف عن الجوانب المدفونه والظاهرة التى تكون اساسا لمرض نفسى معين بمجرد معرفته تكون قد انتهت مرحلة التشخيص لتبدأمرحلة أخرى ألا وهى مرحلة العلاج .
> 
> هذه المراحل ذاتها يمر بها سر الإعتراف مع فارق أن المريض يحصل على غفران لخطاياة فى لحظة الإعتراف من الله معلنا على لسان الكاهن ليبدأ الجزء المكمل وهو الجزء الوقائى الإرشادى والذى خلاله يحلل الكاهن بإرشاد من الروح القدس خطايا المعترف ليعطيه الإرشاد الروحى (مايقابل الدواء والإرشاد النفسى) لتجنب الوقوع فى الخطايا مستقبلا (وهو العلاج للجزء السلبى) وإعطاء نصائح للتقدم بالحياة الروحية لمراحل أسمى (الجزء الإيجابى).*


الاخ العزيز سمعان الاخميمي
انا لا اتكلم عن امور متخصصة في علم النفس حتى تصفني بالجهل بل هي امور بديهية ان يلجا الطبيب النفسي الى معرفة مكنونات المريض دون ان يطلب منه الاعتراف بها صراحة بل عن طريق اختبارات وتحليلات معقدة وانت ذكرت ذلك في اجابتك 





> *هو سمعة للمريض وهو يحكى عن متاعبة وحياته ليحللها ويكشف عن الجوانب المدفونه *


اما اب الاعتراف فهو يلجئ المريض الى الاعتراف صراحة بذنبه ودون اي تستر وهو ما يسبب الاسى  والمتاعب النفسية للمذنب 
هذا اذا تجاهلنا ماتسببه جلسات الاعتراف من شعور للمذنب بانه مريض نفسي وشخص غير سوي 
علما انه انسان عادي معرض للخطا كسائر الناس 

انظر التوبة بالاسلام 
يقول شعيب لقومه 
التائب لايحتاج الى وسيط بينه وبين الله على العكس جرب انشئت وستشعر بقرب الله منك ومودته لك 
يقول تعالى   وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ [هود:90].


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يوليو 2011)

الخطية مرض وفيروس
بل ان الخاطىء نفسه مريض
على كل حال لما انا اخطىء واروح اعترف للكاهن فمحدش جابرنى انى اعترف,بس انا الى رايح بمزاجى,علشان انا عاوز اتوب,واتغير,وحكاية الفضيحة دى مستحيلة لان الامر بيكون سر مع الكاهن,وبعدين شىء جميل جدا انك تصارح مرشدك بخطاياك,علشان تتكسف ولما  تتكسف مش هتكررة تانى وبكدة نكون وصلنا لفضيلة التغلب عالخطايا
فخمتو يا عمو؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2011)

*عن تجربه شخصية ياسيد وعد وليس مجرد كلام نطلقة فى الهواء الشعور بالراحة والسلام الداخلى بعد ممارسة سر الإعتراف لاتضاهى .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

لابد من التوبة والرجوع والاعتراف لان ذلك يطهرنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يوليو 2011)

الوعد قال:


> عزيزي انتم لاتشبهون التائب بالمريض النفسي فحسب لاكن تعاملوه كما لوكان مريضا نفسيا
> ولاكن حتى المريض النفسي لايطلب منه الاعتراف باخطائه لان الطبيب يحاول كشفها بدون ان يشعر المريض لما تعلمه من الم قد يصيب المريض من جراء الكشف عيوب نفسه
> اما في حالة اب الاعتراف فهو يطلب من التائب الاعتراف بذنبه بصراحة دون ان يلتفت الى ماقد يصيب المذنب من عقد نفسية جراء ذلك
> 
> ...





فى هذا الجزء الملون بالأحمر

فسيادتك لم تكتفى بتحويل العقل إلى زائدة دودية ، بل إلى أداة للتلفيق

*فهذا الشخص - الذى ذهب إليه يعترف بذنبه ويشكو له من خطيته المسيطرة عليه - لم يكن يطلب 
 منه موتاً مثلما تدعى بالكذب

بل كان يطلب منه معونة للنصرة على خطيته ، كان يتخيل أنه يطلب المعونة من رجل الله الذى سينصره على خطيته
*
ولكنه ذهب للشخص الخطأ

إذ كيف تطلب النصرة على الخطية من المستعبد لها ، الذى لما رأى زوجة إبنه (بالتبنى فيما بعد) حاسرة ، أى عريانة ، وإشتهاها حتى تقلب قلبه وصاح : سبحان مقلب القلوب

فإنه حينئذ لم يستغفر ربه ولم يطلب التوبة من النظرة الشريرة ، لأن ربه لا يطلب منه توبة ولا يحزنون

بل إن ربه هذا أمر بتطليق الزوجة من زوجها لكى يخدم شهوة نبيه

*++ فإن ربه هو خادم شهوته ، مثلما قالت عائشة : عجبى على إلهك الذى يسرع إلى هواك !!!!

++ لذلك ، فهذا الذى ذهب إليه يطلب معونته فى الإنتصار على خطيته ، ذهب برجليه إلى عدو للتوبة ، فلم يجد منه إلاَّ القتل
*


----------



## الوعد (29 يوليو 2011)

> فى هذا الجزء الملون بالأحمر
> 
> فسيادتك لم تكتفى بتحويل العقل إلى زائدة دودية ، بل إلى أداة للتلفيق
> 
> ...


 

اذا تحول العقل الى ذائدة دودية  فيبقا القلب والسان لاكن المشكلة اذا تحول انسان بكامله الى ذائدة دودية لامعنا لها 
في الحقيقة انا اتيتك بدليل من واقع الحياة 



> *اذا اردت الاقتناع اكثر لاتنظر الي بل انظر الى الاف الشهداء المسلمين الذين يقدمون ارواحهم رخيصة في طلبا للجنة *


وانت لم تقدم اي دليل ملموس يدحض ما اقول بل هناك مجموعة اتهامات لي  ولنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والاسبات لم يكن سوا مزيد من العصبية الغير مبررة انا سارد على كلامك بعبارة صغير 
 لولا الدليل لقال من شاء ماشاء 
وحتى نعود الى موضوع الحوار
هذه الاية
 (وَاسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ _إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ_) [هود : 90]. وايات كثيرة غيرها 
لاتطلب من  المذنب ان يعرض نفسه لاي عقوبة حتى ولو لم تكن سوا شعور بالاذدراء يرافق المذنب مدى الحياة بعد الاعتراف بخطيئته 
ولاكن تشير الى ان الله يحب الستر على عبده المؤمن ويقبل توبته ولو لم يعلنها امام احد 
بل ويتودد اليه وستشعر بهاذا الود حالما تطلب التوبة من الله بصدق واخلاص


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

فكَّر للحظة واحدة

من يريد أن يسلك طريق التوبة ، يحتاج لمن يرشده ويقف بجانبه

ففى التوبة - لمن يعيشها بحق وليس لمن يتغنى بها بالكذب - توجد مشاكل تحتاج لإرشاد روحى

فعندما أذهب إلى من أريد منه الأرشاد الروحى ، والصلاة من أجلى ، ليكون لى معين فى طريق التوبة ، فيقتلنى !!!!

فهل تتوقع أن يستمر الناس فى طلب المعونة الروحية والإرشاد الروحى !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الوعد (29 يوليو 2011)

> فكَّر للحظة واحدة
> 
> من يريد أن يسلك طريق التوبة ، يحتاج لمن يرشده ويقف بجانبه
> 
> ...





ان التوبة في الاسلام تكون بينك وبين الله واذا انت تبت فلن يبعث الله لك من يقوم بقتلك ولاكن على العكس ستشعر بقربه منك ووده لك كما في الاية التي ذكرتها لك يقول تعالى 
(_وَاسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ_ _ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ_) [هود : 90].
الاية واضحة ارجو منك ان لاتعود لتتهمنا بقتل التائب 
ولاكنك اذا قلت لي انك تحتاج من يرشدك ويعينك على التوبة فانا معك مئة بالمئة
ولاكنك حين اذ لست مطر الى ان تقف موقف المتهم الذي يتوجب عليه الاعتراف امام القاضي 
وهذه النقطة التي اعمل على ايصالها لكل مسيحي مخلص 
فانت اذا اردت اصلاح عطل في حاسبك الشخصي لست مطر الى اعطاء ارقام حساباتك السرية الى المسؤول عن اصلاح حاسبك وهذا الامر يعرفه كل الناس طبعا هناك امور في حيات كل شخص اهم حتى من ارقام الحسابات 
ارجو ان تكون فكرتي قد وصلت 
شكرا على صبرك 
سلام الرب على كل مؤمن يعمل على خلاص نفسه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

إقتباس : ((ان التوبة في الاسلام تكون بينك وبين الله واذا انت تبت فلن يبعث الله لك من يقوم بقتلك ولاكن على العكس ستشعر بقربه منك ووده لك))

إن كان الله لا يقتلك ، فلماذا نبيه يقتلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لماذا يتصرف نبيه خلافاً لتصرفه هو !!!!!!!!!!

لماذا الله يتصرف بالود ، ونبيه يتصرف بالقتل !!!!!!!!!!!!!

فين عقلك !!!!!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2011)

*أخى وعد سألت وأجبنا نحن لانجد أى غضاضة فى تنفيذ شريعتنا المسيحية التى هى شريعة الحياة أرجو منك أن لاتحكم على التشريع الإلهى قبل أن تنظف عقلك من التشريع الشيطانى.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

إقتباس: (( ان تقف موقف المتهم الذي يتوجب عليه الاعتراف امام القاضي ))

لو كنا نتعامل مع الإعتراف بهذه النظرة ، لكان يحق لك الإعتراض

بل إننا نتعامل معه كمثل التعامل مع الطبيب ، الذى تذهب إليه ليعينك على شفاء نفسك

كما أننا لا نسمى من نعترف عنده ، بأنه : "قاضى" ، بل نسميه : "أب إعتراف" ، فإنظر إلى رقة التعبير وإلى جمال العلاقة

بل سأقول لك شيئ لا يخطر على بال من لا يعرفون الكنيسة

وهو أن أب الإعتراف يصوم من أجلك ، ويصلى من أجلك ، فإنه لا يكتفى بمجرد المعونة المعلوماتية ، بل يكون عوناً روحياً عظيماً لك

وأنا لمست ذلك بنفسى فى أب إعترافى المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى ، إذ بقوة صلاته وجدت معونة لا يتخيلها عقل


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 يوليو 2011)

*اولا عندما قرات موضوعك اندهشت من كم سوء الفهم لديك فانت تخلط اكثر من موضوع فى بعضهم بطريقه عجيبه *

*فانت خلطت *

*التوبه*
*مع الاعتراف*
*مع التخلص من العقوبه *
*مع افتضاح الامر* 

*واكثر ما يتضح ان حضرتك لاتفهم ما تسال عنه *
*وللتوضيح اقول لحضرتك *

*1) التوبه هى الشعور باننى اخطات فى حق الله عندما كسرت وصيته  والرغبه فى الاعتذار وعدم تكرار ما اخطانا به امام الله وهىايضا  ادراك مدى ما تسببه الخطيه فى كسر العلاقه مع الله وهذا ما لا يستطيع المسيحى الحقيقى ان يتحمله*​ 
*2)الاعتراف* : *هوالاقرار الشفهى بالفم الناتج عن تبكيت القلب بالروحالقدس عن الخطيه الموجهةضدالله وهذا يتم اولا  سرا بينى وبين نفسى ثم امام احد رجال الله مثل الاب الكاهن  *​ 
*3)التخلص من العقوبه :ما تقوله عجب العجاب  فمن قال انالتوبه تعفى من العقوبه ؟؟؟ هل اذا سرقت ثم تبت الى الله لا تسجن نظير سرقتك ؟؟؟*
*عجبى ...*

*4)افتضاح الامر :هل يكترث التائب بالبشر ان كان حقا ينوى التوبه ؟؟؟*
*هل التوبه للتستر علىالمخطئ ام للاعتذار والندم امام الله *
*عجبى مرتين *​ 



> اذا كانت التوبة من اجل الخلاص من العقوبة
> الا يعتبر الاعتراف بالذنب امام اب الاعتراف عقوبة بحد ذاته


 
*طبعا بعد التوضيح اعلاه اصبح هذا المقطع بلا قيمه لان التوبه ليست للخلاص من العقوبه بل للاعتذار لله واستعادة العلاقه التى تكسرها الخطيه معه حيث ان الله قدوس ولا يطيق الخطيه*​​​ 



> خاصة ان اكثر مايخاف منه المذنب افتضاح امره


 
*التوبه هى انكسار وندم ولا تعترى التائب اى مخاوف من افتضاح امره فكل ما يعنيه هو ارضاء الله*​


> وخاصة اذا كانت الفضيحة امام رجل صالح كاب الاعتراف


 
*ههههه هتفرق فضيحه قدام راجل صالح ولامش صالح؟؟*
*يا اخ الوعد*
* اللى عايز يتوب *
*مش هيهمه راجل صالح ولا مش صالح* ​ 



> واذا كان المذنب يحرص كل الحرص على عدم الفضيحة
> فكيف نطلب منه ان بفضح نفسه بنفسه


 
*هذا فى فهمك المحدود *
*لان الاعتراف امام الاخرين يجعل الانسان مدققا اكثر فى سلوكه حتى لا يقف هذا الموقف الصعبمرات اخرى *

*كما ان الاعتراف يسقط كبريا ء الانسان *

* الاعتراف على يد الاب الكاهن ليس مقصورا فقط على الاقرار بفعل الخطيه بل يتناول ارشادا لعدم تكرار الخطيه*
*كما يصلى مع الاب الكاهن ليشجعه على التقرب من الله*

*اتمنى تكون وضحت * ​


----------



## الوعد (30 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي مكرم زكي شنودة 
من خلال حواري معك يبدولي انك انسان عاقل 
ولاكن مااستغربه كيف انك لم تفهم علي حتى الان مع ان كلامي واضح 
ولاكن طالما اننا نلتذم بعدم تجريح بعضنا بعضا يسعدني ان اشرح لك اكثر بكل رحابة صدر 

عزيزي مكرم زكي شنوده لنتصور ان المسلمين مسلحين بالسيوف ينتظرون اي انسان يعلن توبته لينقضو عليه بسيوفهم كما تقول 
ولنفرض انك ندمت على عمل سيئ ارتكبته وقمت باعلان توبتك امام الله مباشرة دون وسيط من البشر هل سيخبرهم الله ليقومو بقتلك 
طبعا لا 
لكن يبقا السؤال هل يقبل الله توبتك 
اكيد وهناك الكثير من الايات التي تحض على التوبة وترغب بها 
انا اعتقد ان حوارنا انتها هنا

_يبقا سؤالك   [QUOTEإن كان الله لا يقتلك ، فلماذا نبيه يقتلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!][/QUOTE]_
طبعا هذا امر خارج حوارنا لاكن يسعدني اكثر ان اوضح لك الامر بمثال بسيط 
اذا كان لديك طفلين وقام طفل باخذ لعبة الطفل الاخر عنوة هل سيقبل  الطفل صاحب اللعبة بهذا التصرف طبعا سيحدث شجار بينهما 
اما اذا قام طفلك نفسه باخذ مفاتيحك منك هل ستغضب عليه طبعا ستبتسم له هذا لانه ابنك 
ورحمتك به تفوق بكثير رحمة اخيه به فمابالك برحمة الله بنا 
والنبي واب الاعتراف  اولا واخرا بشر تسرهم الحسنة  وتسوؤهم السيئة فلا نستطيع تحميلهم اكثر من طاقتهم بان يرو السيئة ويسكتو عنها فهاذا امر غير منطقي 
فمثلا اذا قمت بسرقة اب الاعتراف او اعتديت على احد ابنائه بالقتل هل يستطيع تقبل توبتي برايي هذا امر فوق طاقته 
وحتى ان استطاع فهناك الكثير لايستطيعون 
واخيرا ارجو ان تفكر بكلامي وتاخذه على محمل الجد 
سلام الرب على كل مؤمن خاف عذاب ربه


----------



## الوعد (30 يوليو 2011)

> *اولا عندما قرات موضوعك اندهشت من كم سوء الفهم لديك فانت تخلط اكثر من موضوع فى بعضهم بطريقه عجيبه *
> 
> *فانت خلطت *
> 
> ...




عزيزي سوء الفهم الذي لاحظته نتيجة لتعقيد التوبة عندكم وشرحك لم يذدها الى تعقيدا​​​توبة .................... اعتراف .................................................واخيرا تبقا العقوبة 
عندنا في الاسلام لحظة ندم وصدق مع الله تكفي لتوبة من اكبر الذنوب والخلاص من العقوبه 
واظهار هذا الفارق الكبير هو الهدف من مشاركتي
ملاحظ لايعاقب التائب على ذنوبه الكبيرة طالما لم يطلع احد عليهم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2011)

> واظهار هذا الفارق الكبير هو الهدف من مشاركتي


*نحن نعلم هدفك من مشاركتك جيدا ... على العموم نحن نعلم أيضا الفارق الشاسع *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (31 يوليو 2011)

> عزيزي سوء الفهم الذي لاحظته نتيجة لتعقيد التوبة عندكم وشرحك لم يذدها الى تعقيدا
> توبة .................... اعتراف .................................................واخيرا تبقا العقوبة


 
الاخ الكريم وهل هذه مشكلتى ان اسهل دروس المسيحيه معقد بالنسبه لك ؟؟
ان اطفال الحضانه  فى المسيحيه يفهمون التوبه التى لا تستطيع انت ان تفهمها 
وان كان شرحى قد زادها تعقيدا 
فيبدو ان العيب فىشرحى وليس فى فهمك





> عندنا في الاسلام لحظة ندم وصدق مع الله تكفي لتوبة من اكبر الذنوب والخلاص من العقوبه


 
*يبدو انك لم تدرس الاسلام جيدا :t9:*

*ارجع الى حديث ماعز بن مالك وستعلم انك لاتقول الصدق* 
*او تجهل الاسلام* ​


> واظهار هذا الفارق الكبير هو الهدف من مشاركتي


 
*اذا لم تاتى لتستفيد *
*بل لتجادل جدالا عقيما *
*(مش مهم تفهم المهم ترمى كلمتين وتمشى)*
*شكرا لصراحتك*



> ملاحظ لايعاقب التائب على ذنوبه الكبيرة طالما لم يطلع احد عليهم


 
*وهل تسمى هذه توبه ؟؟*

*ام هرروب من الجريمه ؟؟*
​


----------



## الوعد (3 أغسطس 2011)

> ان اطفال الحضانه فى المسيحيه يفهمون التوبه التى لا تستطيع انت ان تفهمها
> وان كان شرحى قد زادها تعقيدا
> فيبدو ان العيب فىشرحى وليس فى فهمك


 

عزيزي اذا اردت ان تكون وجهة نظرك مقنعة لا يكفي ان يقتنع بها اطفال الحضانة 
اولا لانهم لايملكون اسلوب الحوار الذي يمتلكه البالغ
 ثانيا لانهم مجبرين على الاقتناع بها كونهم اطفال امرهم ليس بيدهم 
والعيب ليس في شرحك طبعا لانك تبذل قصارا جهدك كمايبدو ولاكن العيب كما قلت في قضية التوبة فمثلا هناك كثير من الاسئلة التي تدور في ذهني 
1- اذا اراد المسيحي ان يتوب من جرم طال اب الاعتراف كسرقته او قتل احد اقاربه هل سيقبل اب الاعتراف توبة هذا المسيحي واذا هو قبلها هناك الكثير لن يقبلو ها 
2-من الذي يضمن لي ان لا يقوم اب الاعتراف ببتذاذي اذا انا اعترفت له بخطاي علما ان في الحياة الكثير من الذين يدعون الصلاح ويخفون ورائها نفوسا ضعيفة من يضمن ان اب الاعتراف ليس منهم 


> *يبدو انك لم تدرس الاسلام جيدا :t9:
> 
> **ارجع الى حديث ماعز بن مالك وستعلم انك لاتقول الصدق*
> *او تجهل الاسلام*


 


عزيزي هذا امر معروف عندنا في الاسلام ولايحتاج الى كثير علم اقراء هذه الايات ان شئت
وتذكر قول الله تعالى : ( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ) 

وقال تعالى في بيان مغفرته لاعظم الذنوب : ( ( وَالَّذِينَ لا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ وَلا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلا بِالْحَقِّ وَلا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَاماً * يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَاناً * إِلا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً ) 

لاحظ يزنون ويقتلون .. ثم قال الا من تاب ويبدلك الله بالذنوب التي فعلتها حسنات .. ماشاء الله .. يعني لو كنت كسبت من عملتك مليون سيئة راح تصير مليون حسنة ان شاء اللله


ولاتنسى الحديث المشهور : 
روى البخاري ومسلم (2766) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( كَانَ فِيمَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَتَلَ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ نَفْسًا ، فَسَأَلَ عَنْ أَعْلَمِ أَهْلِ الأَرْضِ ، فَدُلَّ عَلَى رَاهِبٍ ، فَأَتَاهُ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ قَتَلَ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ نَفْسًا ، فَهَلْ لَهُ مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ ؟ فَقَالَ : لا . فَقَتَلَهُ فَكَمَّلَ بِهِ مِائَةً ، ثُمَّ سَأَلَ عَنْ أَعْلَمِ أَهْلِ الأَرْضِ ، فَدُلَّ عَلَى رَجُلٍ عَالِمٍ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ قَتَلَ مِائَةَ نَفْسٍ فَهَلْ لَهُ مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ ؟ فَقَالَ : نَعَمْ ، وَمَنْ يَحُولُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ التَّوْبَةِ ، انْطَلِقْ إِلَى أَرْضِ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَإِنَّ بِهَا أُنَاسًا يَعْبُدُونَ اللَّهَ فَاعْبُدْ اللَّهَ مَعَهُمْ ، وَلا تَرْجِعْ إِلَى أَرْضِكَ فَإِنَّهَا أَرْضُ سَوْءٍ ، فَانْطَلَقَ حَتَّى إِذَا نَصَفَ الطَّرِيقَ أَتَاهُ الْمَوْتُ ، فَاخْتَصَمَتْ فِيهِ مَلائِكَةُ الرَّحْمَةِ وَمَلائِكَةُ الْعَذَابِ ، فَقَالَتْ مَلائِكَةُ الرَّحْمَةِ : جَاءَ تَائِبًا مُقْبِلا بِقَلْبِهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ، وَقَالَتْ مَلائِكَةُ الْعَذَابِ : إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ خَيْرًا قَطُّ ، فَأَتَاهُمْ مَلَكٌ فِي صُورَةِ آدَمِيٍّ فَجَعَلُوهُ بَيْنَهُمْ (يعني حكماً) فَقَالَ : قِيسُوا مَا بَيْنَ الأَرْضَيْنِ فَإِلَى أَيَّتِهِمَا كَانَ أَدْنَى فَهُوَ لَهُ ، فَقَاسُوهُ فَوَجَدُوهُ أَدْنَى إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَرَادَ ، فَقَبَضَتْهُ مَلائِكَةُ الرَّحْمَةِ .
كما اني تكلمت عن حديث ماعز ابن مالك بالذات في حواري مع المستخدم مكرم زكي شنودة ارجو الرجوع اليه اذا اردت المذيد 


> *اذا لم تاتى لتستفيد
> بل لتجادل جدالا عقيما *
> *(مش مهم تفهم المهم ترمى كلمتين وتمشى)*
> *شكرا لصراحتك*


 سماحة الاسلام لا تحتاج الى جدالات عقيمة لاظهارها 
وانا مع كل التحيذ والعصبية في كلامك لم اقر ان الجدال معك عقيم 
فارجو ان لايكون اقرارك بهاذا الامر نوعا من الانسحاب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أغسطس 2011)

الوعد قال:


> عزيزي مكرم زكي شنودة
> من خلال حواري معك يبدولي انك انسان عاقل
> ولاكن مااستغربه كيف انك لم تفهم علي حتى الان مع ان كلامي واضح
> ولاكن طالما اننا نلتذم بعدم تجريح بعضنا بعضا يسعدني ان اشرح لك اكثر بكل رحابة صدر
> ...



طبعا هذا امر خارج حوارنا لاكن يسعدني اكثر ان اوضح لك الامر بمثال بسيط 
اذا كان لديك طفلين وقام طفل باخذ لعبة الطفل الاخر عنوة هل سيقبل  الطفل صاحب اللعبة بهذا التصرف طبعا سيحدث شجار بينهما 
اما اذا قام طفلك نفسه باخذ مفاتيحك منك هل ستغضب عليه طبعا ستبتسم له هذا لانه ابنك 
ورحمتك به تفوق بكثير رحمة اخيه به فمابالك برحمة الله بنا 
والنبي واب الاعتراف  اولا واخرا بشر تسرهم الحسنة  وتسوؤهم السيئة فلا نستطيع تحميلهم اكثر من طاقتهم بان يرو السيئة ويسكتو عنها فهاذا امر غير منطقي 
فمثلا اذا قمت بسرقة اب الاعتراف او اعتديت على احد ابنائه بالقتل هل يستطيع تقبل توبتي برايي هذا امر فوق طاقته 
وحتى ان استطاع فهناك الكثير لايستطيعون 
واخيرا ارجو ان تفكر بكلامي وتاخذه على محمل الجد 
سلام الرب على كل مؤمن خاف عذاب ربه[/QUOTE]



فإننى أخطأت لله ، يجب أن


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

إنتهى الإقتباس

+++++

سيدى الفاضل

نحن نتكلم عن التوبة

التوبة تعنى :
1-- الندم عن الخطية 

2--وكذلك التصميم على مقاومتها (وهنا سأحتاج لخبرات من سبقونى فى الجهاد الروحى ، مثلما أطلب الإرشاد من المتخصصين فى كل المجالات ، لكى أنجح فى مسعاى ، ذلك إذا كنت مصمما حقاً على التخلص منها)

3-- وكذلك إصلاح ما أفسدته (وهنا يجب أن أرد ما سرقته وأن أعلن الحق فيما كنت كذبت فيه ، وأعلن براءة كل من إتهمتهم بالباطل أو أسأت إلى سمعتهم )

فلماذا حدث الخلاف بيننا ، بالرغم من إقرارنا بأهمية التوبة ؟؟

لأنك تريد أن تكون التوبة بالنية فقط 

بينما نحن نريدها بالنية والفعل معاً

فالتوبة عندنا حياة وخبرات

بينما سيادتك تريدها إسماً جميلاً ، وهدفاً رائعاً ، بدون محاولة معرفة الطريق للوصول إليه

والمثل الشعبى يقول : "إللى يسأل ما يتوهش"

*فلماذا تريد أن تسأل فى كل شئون حياتك ودينك ، ما عدا التوبة ؟؟؟
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 أغسطس 2011)

> عزيزي اذا اردت ان تكون وجهة نظرك مقنعة لا يكفي ان يقتنع بها اطفال الحضانة





> اولا لانهم لايملكون اسلوب الحوار الذي يمتلكه البالغ
> ثانيا لانهم مجبرين على الاقتناع بها كونهم اطفال امرهم ليس بيدهم


 

*لا يا اخى الكريم *
*الامر ليس هكذا ..*
*انت التوبه عندك حل سحرى للافلات من الجريمه التى تفعلها *
*ولكن عندنا هى اتضاع قلب*
*لان الخطيه قبل ان توجه للشخص الذىتم الخطا فى حقه *
*موجهة لله الذى تم كسر وصيته*​ 
*هذه نقطه*​ 

*النقطه الثانيه الاطفال عندنا عندهم استعداد ليفهموا *​ 
*لا ان ياتوا بخلفيات مشوشه مثلك *

*وياتوا ليجادلوا لمجرد الجدال والاختلاف *

*والطفل يميز التعليم *
*والا فلماذا تتفاخرون باطفالكم الذين يحفظون القران ؟؟؟؟*​





*ثالثا اصرارك على عدم الفهم لا يوجد عند اطفالنا *
*فهم يميزون*
*بين الهروب من العقوبه والاعتذار الغير صادق كان تفعل الخطيه وتكررها*
*وبين التوبه ان تندم عل ما فعلته وتعتزم ان لا تكررها ماحييت *​ 


*يمكنك قراءة المزمور ال51*
*لتعرف ماذا قال داود النبى عندما اخطا *​ 
*واقرا ايضا المزمور السادس لتعرف كم بكى وندم على خطيته *​ 



> والعيب ليس في شرحك طبعا لانك تبذل قصارا جهدك كمايبدو ولاكن العيب كما قلت في قضية التوبة فمثلا هناك كثير من الاسئلة التي تدور في ذهني





> 1- اذا اراد المسيحي ان يتوب من جرم طال اب الاعتراف كسرقته او قتل احد اقاربه هل سيقبل اب الاعتراف توبة هذا المسيحي واذا هو قبلها هناك الكثير لن يقبلو ها


 
*وهل اب الاعتراف هو الذى يقبل التوبه ؟؟؟؟*
*هههههه*
*الم اقل لك ان فهمك للتوبه هو مجرد تخلص من عقوبه *
*لا ان تندم على الخطا وتقرر ان تتركه وتعترف به حتى لو تم عقابك ؟؟؟*​

*يا اخ الوعد *​ 
*التوبه لا تمنع العقوبه *
*داود النبى اخطا *
*وتاب *
*وقبل الرب توبته *
*لكن ابنه من بثشبع مااااااات *​ 
*هل فهمت شيئا ؟؟؟؟*​ 



> 2-من الذي يضمن لي ان لا يقوم اب الاعتراف ببتذاذي اذا انا اعترفت له بخطاي علما ان في الحياة الكثير من الذين يدعون الصلاح ويخفون ورائها نفوسا ضعيفة من يضمن ان اب الاعتراف ليس منهم


 


*صدق توبتك يجعلك توقن ان الله سيمنعه من ايذائك *​ 
*فالله يرى وليس نائما *
*كما ان التوبه الصادقه تظهرمن المزيفه *​*وهذا طبعا غير معروف لديك* ​ 





> عزيزي هذا امر معروف عندنا في الاسلام ولايحتاج الى كثير علم اقراء هذه الايات ان شئت





> *عذرا لا افهم قرانك *
> *انا قلت لك حديث ماعز يقول بان ماعز تاب واقر بخطئه ونكل به محمد ورجمه *
> *فاله الاسلام يتفنن فى قتل التائبين*
> *ولكن *
> ...


----------



## الوعد (5 أغسطس 2011)

> *انت التوبه عندك حل سحرى للافلات من الجريمه التى تفعلها *


 
عزيزي اولا هنا في هذه الجملة يبدو انه عندك سوء فهم لان المذنب يهرب من تبعات جريمته في حال اكتشف امره اما اذا ستر الله عليه فليس هناك داعي للهروب من العقوبة 
لاكن في المقابل اذا علم انه لن يغفر الله له ذنبه فسيكون هذا دافعا له لرتكاب ذنوب اخرى 
وفعل مالايحمد عقباه      اليس هذا صحيحا 
وهذا احد اسرار قبول الله لتوبة العاصي 

ثانيا اذا كان المذنبون يعملون مابوسعهم للافلات من العقوبة فكيف سنطلب منهم ان يقومو بطلب العقوبة لانفسهم     ارجو منك الامعان في هذا الكلام 





> *النقطه الثانيه الاطفال عندنا عندهم استعداد ليفهموا *



سؤال هل يمكن ان ندعو طفل في الحضانة الى برنامج حواري مع احد الملحدين 
طبعا ان هناك نقاط كثيرة ستغيب عن ذهن ذلك الطفل 
واخيرا قد يتمكن الملحد من استجرار الطفل الى الالحاد من خلال قطعة شكلاتة يهديها له بسبب براءة الاطفال




> *صدق توبتك يجعلك توقن ان الله سيمنعه من ايذائك *​
> 
> *فالله يرى وليس نائما *
> *كما ان التوبه الصادقه تظهرمن المزيفه *
> ...






سؤال هل يمكنك ان تقابل اسد جائع بايمانك هذا وصدق نيتك 






> *انا قلت لك حديث ماعز يقول بان ماعز تاب واقر بخطئه ونكل به محمد ورجمه *
> ​


​ 


انتم لاتصدقون ان انسان واحد في التاريخ الاسلامي كله طلب العقوبة بنفسه 
فكيف تريد مني ان اصدق ان هناك الاف المذنبين يطلبون العقوبة كل يوم من الكنيسة






> *ويا لها من سماحه *


 
الحروب الصليبية   ومحاكم التفتيش  وغيرها 
هذه اتهامات لن تنتهي بين الطرفين الافضل عدم الخوض فيها 







> *وقتى اثمن من ان اضيعه هباءا *


 


عزيزي انا لم اطلب في مشاركتي سوا التفكير قليلا 
ولم اطلب اي رد لانه لاعمل لي سوا الدعوة ولدي الوقت الكافي لرد على اي مشاركة 
لاكن لا اظن ان كثيرين هنا مثلي 
لذلك اذا لم يكن لديك الوقت الكافي او كانت هناك اسباب اخرى تمنعك من المتابعة فلا ضير في ذلك 
وبخصوص الانسحاب لاتهتم كثيرا فقد كنت امزح  

شكر على صبرك


----------



## الوعد (5 أغسطس 2011)

> *انت التوبه عندك حل سحرى للافلات من الجريمه التى تفعلها *


 
عزيزي اولا هنا في هذه الجملة يبدو انه عندك سوء فهم لان المذنب يهرب من تبعات جريمته في حال اكتشف امره اما اذا ستر الله عليه فليس هناك داعي للهروب من العقوبة 
لاكن في المقابل اذا علم انه لن يغفر الله له ذنبه فسيكون هذا دافعا له لرتكاب ذنوب اخرى 
وفعل مالايحمد عقباه اليس هذا صحيحا 
وهذا احد اسرار قبول الله لتوبة العاصي 

ثانيا اذا كان المذنبون يعملون مابوسعهم للافلات من العقوبة فكيف سنطلب منهم ان يقومو بطلب العقوبة لانفسهم ارجو منك الامعان في هذا الكلام 





> *النقطه الثانيه الاطفال عندنا عندهم استعداد ليفهموا *


سؤال هل يمكن ان ندعو طفل في الحضانة الى برنامج حواري مع احد الملحدين 
طبعا ان هناك نقاط كثيرة ستغيب عن ذهن ذلك الطفل 
واخيرا قد يتمكن الملحد من استجرار الطفل الى الالحاد من خلال قطعة شكلاتة يهديها له 




> *صدق توبتك يجعلك توقن ان الله سيمنعه من ايذائك *​
> 
> *فالله يرى وليس نائما *
> *كما ان التوبه الصادقه تظهرمن المزيفه *​
> ...


 



سؤال هل يمكنك ان تقابل اسد جائع بايمانك هذا وصدق نيتك ​ 









> *انا قلت لك حديث ماعز يقول بان ماعز تاب واقر بخطئه ونكل به محمد ورجمه *​


 







انتم لاتصدقون ان انسان واحد في التاريخ الاسلامي كله طلب العقوبة بنفسه 
فكيف تريد مني ان اصدق ان هناك الاف المذنبين يطلبون العقوبة كل يوم من الكنيسة​ 






> *ويا لها من سماحه *


 

الحروب الصليبية ومحاكم التفتيش وغيرها ​ 
هذه اتهامات لن تنتهي بين الطرفين الافضل عدم الخوض فيها ​ 








> *وقتى اثمن من ان اضيعه هباءا *


​ 





عزيزي انا لم اطلب في مشاركتي سوا التفكير قليلا ​ 
ولم اطلب اي رد لانه لاعمل لي سوا الدعوة ولدي الوقت الكافي لرد على اي مشاركة 

لاكن لا اظن ان كثيرين هنا مثلي 
لذلك اذا لم يكن لديك الوقت الكافي او كانت هناك اسباب اخرى تمنعك من المتابعة فلا ضير في ذلك 
وبخصوص الانسحاب لاتهتم كثيرا فقد كنت امزح ​




شكر على صبرك​


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أغسطس 2011)

الوعد قال:


> *وهذا احد اسرار قبول الله لتوبة العاصي *​


 
*يا سلام علي الفذلكه ​
**مضحك هو المسلم في استنتاجاته السطحية المستمدة من سطحيته في الفهم و التي يريد فرضها فرضا و عنوة علي الله و علي تصرفاته.*​ 
*هل دخلت في علم الله و حكمته لتعرف كل اسباب قبوله لتوبة العاصي التائب؟؟؟؟*​ 
*و هل اذا قبل الله توبة تائب - او حتي عفي مؤقتا عن عاص لم يتب - بالمخالفة لنظرياتك و استنتاجاتك و فرضياتك كمسلم يكون الله الها مخالفا للضمير البشرى و منطقه الضيق المحدود او مخطئا او غير مقنع ( حاشاه )؟؟؟*​


----------

